# Shimano Reel Touch-up Paint?



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Any advice on repairing chips on old CU-200's and an old CH-100A? Don't want to do a complete repaint, just touch-up...


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

It will be difficult to match the paint correctly. You would have to have a paint shop match it. I would just use some clear nail polish to cover the chips to prevent corrosion.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

So no secret Shimano paint color code file, Dan? Was hoping to be able to cross reference to model paints. The silver CH100A looks to be a lot easier to match than the fancy green CU200...


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We are not given the details on the paint. Everything was done in Japan. The Chronarch had a pearlescent paint and the Curado had a color shifting paint. I have seen some model paint that is close to the Curado color, but its not a perfect match. It sold for around $9 for a small can. Ford also offered a Mustang Cobra in the late 90's that was a similar color. You might be able to find touch up paint for small spots.


----------

